# Relativer Pfad für XML-Datei in JSP-Anwendung



## hasenbrot (18. Jun 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer JSP-Anwendung eine XML-Datei einlesen, allerdings funktioniert das bei mir nur mit absoluten Pfaden. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, für die XML-Datei einen relativen Pfad anzugeben?
Ich verwende Eclipse, die Datei besitzt folgenden Pfad: src/xml/daten.xml.


----------



## diel2001 (19. Jun 2012)

Vielleicht ist hier die Lösung zu finden ?

java - Access resource file from JSP - Stack Overflow


----------



## hasenbrot (19. Jun 2012)

Wäre der Code richtig:

```
ServletContext context = getServletContext();  
 InputStream input = getServletContext().getResourceAsStream("/WEB-INF/xml/daten.xml");
```


Laut Dokumentation könnte ich dem Parser direkt einen InputStream übergeben:
DocumentBuilder (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

In meinem Fall wäre es dann wohl ein FileInputStream:
InputStream (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Nogothrim (19. Jun 2012)

Das ist ja immer noch ein absoluter Pfad, versuchs mal mit


```
InputStream input = getClass().getResourceAsStream("xml/daten.xml");
```

oder


```
InputStream input = getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream("xml/daten.xml");
```


----------

